# Is there a difference



## katrinda (Feb 4, 2012)

Want to know is there a difference in inside flood lights and outside flood lights when it comes to voltage?


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 4, 2012)

No. The only difference you'll see is between long life lamps and regular.


----------



## katrinda (Feb 4, 2012)

So if you put them in the house there isnt any difference?


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 4, 2012)

katrinda said:


> So if you put them in the house there isnt any difference?


I don't follow. Difference between what?


----------



## katrinda (Feb 4, 2012)

The difference in an outside flood light and indoor flood light...  My husband installed track lighting and lighting was going out  i was thinking it was a difference in lighting.. I could be wrong but I thought there was a difference in the two!!!


----------



## kok328 (Feb 4, 2012)

There is no difference between indoor & outdoor flood lights when it comes to voltage.  They will all be 120 volts assuming they are not part of a low-voltage kit (12 or 24 volt lights).
You can purchase 125 volt light bulbs that are considered heavy duty.
Are you referring to wattage?


----------



## katrinda (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess that is what I was referring to!! Thanks!


----------



## markleena (Feb 8, 2012)

There is no difference between indoor & outdoor flood lights when it comes to voltage


----------



## prh44 (Feb 15, 2012)

If you look at an incandescent lamp you will see the voltage marked on the top of the lamp. They will normally be rated 120 volt. If you look around you will find some that rated at 130 volt. This lamp will last longer because it is operating at less than its maximum voltage rating. There are lamps that are labeled "rough service" this lamp has extra filament supports and are rated at 130 volt. 
Lamps rated at 130 volt will actually use slightly less wattage than rated.


----------



## KirkG (Feb 16, 2012)

Exterior floods are designed to be exposed to the elements a bit.


----------



## mintset (Feb 16, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing, kirkg. i'm just wondering if there is any mention of this on the package. you would think that a different type of glass is used i'm not sure. this comes to mind with the appliance bulbs for freezers and such too.


----------



## KirkG (Feb 16, 2012)

It is an extra layer of glass to prevent the glass from shattering from exposure to moisture.  Also, the bulb is more sealed to moisture in general.  Mostly they are just a little more expensive than interior lights.  In terms of lumen performance they are the same.


----------



## Leo1981 (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah as already mentioned there is no difference between indoor and outdoor as regards to the wattage or overall light output, the only differences will be in the lamp itself and not the bulb as the outdoor light will have seals and thicker glass.


----------



## rockli (Feb 23, 2012)

Perhaps some lamps named "indoor flood lights" looks more suitable for install indoor . Normal outdoor led flood lights(like this one:http://www.lightingever.com/led-flood-lights-40w.html) looks too rugged and ugly to install indoor . What do you think ?


----------

